# Varga’s saifa slam



## GojuTommy (Dec 18, 2022)

Last night was karate combat 37, and I’ve been believing for a while now the first set of movements from saifa kata were throws/body slams, rather than the elbowing someone behind you I was taught, and Gabriel Varga went into a body lock, to a body slam ending more or less in shiko dachi early in the fight pretty much exactly how I have been thinking of the practical application of those early saifa movements.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2022)

Any chance you have video of the particular section you are talking about?


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 19, 2022)

Blindside said:


> Any chance you have video of the particular section you are talking about?


Weirdly couldn’t find it on their channel






3:16:57

In a day or two they’ll like have the individual fights uploaded as their own videos as well.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 20, 2022)

The fight starts at 3hr 15min mark if anyone wanted to fast forward to that specific fight.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 20, 2022)

Okay, I've watched the fight and Varga looks good (as he always does). @GojuTommy , could you post a link to video of the kata in question and point out the sections which you think corresponds to the technique Varga was using?


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 20, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Okay, I've watched the fight and Varga looks good (as he always does). @GojuTommy , could you post a link to video of the kata in question and point out the sections which you think corresponds to the technique Varga was using?


0:22


----------

